# المؤلفة قلوبهم



## +إيرينى+ (27 يوليو 2013)

*( إنما الصدقات للفقراء والمساكين والعاملين عليها والمؤلفة قلوبهم وفي الرقاب والغارمين وفي سبيل الله وابن السبيل فريضة من الله والله عليم حكيم)

الحقيقة أنا متابعة قناة معينة 

المهم حطوا إعلان عن جمعية الرسالة و الاورمان 

و قالوا إن الجمعيتين دول بيوزعوا الصدقات على ال 8 جهات

1- للفقراء 
2-المساكين 
3- والعاملين عليها 
4-المؤلفة قلوبهم 
5-في الرقاب 
6- الغارمين 
7-في سبيل الله 
8-ابن السبيل 

ما علينا

عايزة أفهم يعنى إيه المؤلفة قلوبهم ؟؟:w00t:

عشان بس أعرف فلوسى بتروح فين ؟؟؟:heat:

ياريت المسلمين و العابرين يقولولنا 

و ياريت لو حد مسيحى عارف __ يقول هو كمان 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يوليو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]الرد للتوضيح والمعرفة وليس للنقاش الأسلامى 

{ إِنَّمَا ٱلصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَآءِ وَٱلْمَسَاكِينِ وَٱلْعَامِلِينَ عَلَيْهَا وَٱلْمُؤَلَّفَةِ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَفِي ٱلرِّقَابِ وَٱلْغَارِمِينَ وَفِي سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ وَٱبْنِ ٱلسَّبِيلِ 
فَرِيضَةً مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ وَٱللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ } – التوبة 60*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
دى مصارف الزكاة ... ( الصدقة ) لكن لية قال عنها هنا صدقة وماقالش عنها زكاة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنها تجوز الصرف فى مصارفها الثمانية على غير المسلمين أيضاً 

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لِلْفُقَرَآءِ*​*[FONT=&quot]= هو من أتعبت الحياة " فقار ظهره " فقرات ظهره – ضهره أنقطم من الفقر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَٱلْمَسَاكِينِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] = هو الذى قد يملك شيئاً ولكنه لا يكفيه – [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَٱلْعَامِلِينَ عَلَيْهَا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]= الموظفين اللى بيجمعوها وممكن يتعفف ويكون مش محتاج[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وأما { وَٱلْمُؤَلَّفَةِ قُلُوبُهُمْ } أصل سؤالك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهم من يريد الإسلام أن يستميلهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أو ) على الأقل أن يكفوا آذاهم عن المسلمين[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]  وَفِي ٱلرِّقَابِ  = معناها العبيد

 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]  وَٱلْغَارِمِينَ والغارم هو من استدان ثم عجز عن الوفاء بِدَيْنه[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]هتلاقى فى العصر الحديث ناس بتدخل السجن علشان وصل أمانة تقسيط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أندفعت القيمة يتم التصالح ويخرج من السجن

*​​ *[FONT=&quot] وَفِي سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ  بناء المساجد والمدارس والمستشفيات أو أى منشأة للمنفعة العامة

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وَٱبْنِ ٱلسَّبِيلِ *​*[FONT=&quot]هو كل غريب صادفته ظروف صعبة ولا يجد ما يعود به إلى بلده
أو طالب من الأقاليم فقير ورايح يدرس فى غير بلده 

أى أستفسار تانى ؟؟
:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الرد للتوضيح والمعرفة وليس للنقاش الأسلامى
> 
> { إِنَّمَا ٱلصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَآءِ وَٱلْمَسَاكِينِ وَٱلْعَامِلِينَ عَلَيْهَا وَٱلْمُؤَلَّفَةِ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَفِي ٱلرِّقَابِ وَٱلْغَارِمِينَ وَفِي سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ وَٱبْنِ ٱلسَّبِيلِ
> فَرِيضَةً مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ وَٱللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ } – التوبة 60*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



*إنت كريم أوى زيادة عن اللزوم

بس معلشى برضوا مش فاهمة يعنى إيه : من يريد الإسلام أن يستميلهم ؟
:w00t:

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> بس معلشى برضوا مش فاهمة يعنى إيه : من يريد الإسلام أن يستميلهم ؟
> :w00t:
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]سورة التوبة من السور المدنية التى جاء بها محمد بعد فتح مكة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]المؤلفة قلوبهم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]دول شملت صنفين من الناس – صنف كان مُحارب للمسلمين ( مثل أبوسفيان )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وصنف تانى " غلابة " قريش ومكة وباقى القبائل من المشركين ولكنهم غير محاربين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( حاجة كدة زى الغلابة اللى بيروحوا رابعة العدوية ورا الأخوان )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دول شاف أنه ( يستميلهم ) بالمال – المحاربين علشان يهمدوا شوية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والغلابة علشان لما يشوفوا كرم الأسلام يدخلوا فيه وينضموا للمسلمين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]" عمر بن الخطاب " لما تولى الخلافة لغى البند دة من بنود الصرف من بيت المال – مع انه نص قرآنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه شاف ان المؤلفة قلوبهم دول ( بقوا صُيع ) عايزين يعيشوا على قفا بيت المال لا شغلة ولا مشغلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يبقى عندنا صنفين من مصارف الصدقة ( الزكاة ) مش موجودين فى العصر الحديث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صنف ( فى الرقاب ) والصنف الآخر ( والمؤلفة قلوبهم ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيسموها فى الشرع الأسلامى " ذِهاب المَحلْ " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى أنتفاء سبب التشريع أو مناسبته لتقدم العصر والزمان والتطور الأنسانى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Fady Elmasry (27 يوليو 2013)

*
هم قوم دخلوا في الإسلام من غير أن يرسخ الإيمان في قرارة نفوسهم وقد كان لهم تأثير في مجتمعهم بسبب مكانتهم الاجتماعية

نقلاً عن الموسوعة الحرة ويكيبيديا​*


----------



## Fady Elmasry (27 يوليو 2013)

*
يعنى بمعنى اصح تعود هذه الاموال لهؤلاء الذين لهم دور مؤثر فى نصرة الاسلام فتجوز دفع الزكاه لهم ليعملوا على تثبيت الاسلام فى قلوب الناس !!!!!​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يوليو 2013)

Fady El-Kpty قال:


> *
> هم قوم دخلوا في الإسلام من غير أن يرسخ الإيمان في قرارة نفوسهم وقد كان لهم تأثير في مجتمعهم بسبب مكانتهم الاجتماعية
> 
> نقلاً عن الموسوعة الحرة ويكيبيديا​*



*ما هو يا فادى هيقولوا ويكيبديا ديه مش مصدر مؤكد للمعلومة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]سورة التوبة من السور المدنية التى جاء بها محمد بعد فتح مكة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]المؤلفة قلوبهم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]دول شملت صنفين من الناس – صنف كان مُحارب للمسلمين ( مثل أبوسفيان )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وصنف تانى " غلابة " قريش ومكة وباقى القبائل من المشركين ولكنهم غير محاربين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( حاجة كدة زى الغلابة اللى بيروحوا رابعة العدوية ورا الأخوان )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دول شاف أنه ( يستميلهم ) بالمال – المحاربين علشان يهمدوا شوية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والغلابة علشان لما يشوفوا كرم الأسلام يدخلوا فيه وينضموا للمسلمين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


*
الأول جاوبنى إجابة صريحة جدا

الناس المؤلفة قلوبهم : دخلوا الاسلام بالفلوس و لا إيه الموقف ؟

___________________________

سؤال : عمر بن الخطاب لغى موضوع تأليف القلوب دا __ هل معنى كدة إن الالغاء سارى الى الآن ؟

و إذا كان لاغى : هل من الممكن إن أى حد يرجعه ؟؟

ليه هم فى الاعلان بيقولوا هنودى فلوس الصدقة لل 8 جهات 

تبقى المؤلفة قلوبهم مش ملغية _________ و لا إيه ؟؟

____________________________

إش ضمنك إن عمر بن الخطاب لغى تأليف القلوب دا بسبب إنهم صيع ؟؟

مش يمكن لغاها لأنهم (المؤلفة قلوبهم) ما يقدروش يرجعوا تانى يبقوا ضد الدعوة الاسلامية

بمبدأ دخول الحمام مش زى خروجه

حَكٍم  اللى بيخرج من الاسلام بيقطعوا له رقبته 
:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> الأول جاوبنى إجابة صريحة جدا
> 
> الناس المؤلفة قلوبهم : دخلوا الاسلام بالفلوس و لا إيه الموقف ؟
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]مافيش أصرح منى فى المنتدى دة وأنتى عارفة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا كدة دخلنا فى مناقشة أسلاميات ...وعلشان أجاوبك هندخل فى تفاصيل تانية ويتقفل الموضوع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فخلى الموضوع مفتوح علشان اللى عايز يفهم المعانى يفهمها من باب المعرفة والمعلومات فقط [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> سؤال : عمر بن الخطاب لغى موضوع تأليف القلوب دا __ هل معنى كدة إن الالغاء سارى الى الآن ؟
> *



*[FONT=&quot]أجمع الفقهاء على*​*[FONT=&quot] ((أن هذا الصنف من الأصناف الثمانية قد سقط وانعقد إجماع الصحابة على ذلك في خلافة أبو بكر ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عمر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] قال : هذا شيء يعطيكموه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تأليفاً  لكم فأما اليوم فقد أعز الله تعالى الإسلام وأغنى عنكم فإن ثبتم على الإسلام وإلا فبيننا وبينكم السيف ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب هو قال كدة لية ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه شعر أن الناس دى عايزينها فِردة ...يعنى بلطجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إما ياخدوا فلوس وأرض علشان يسكتوا وإما يعلنوها حرب أو تقليب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حاجة كدة زى ( الأخوان ) النهاردة ...إما ياخدوا الحكم أو يقلبوها دندرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وضحت كدة ؟؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ليه هم فى الاعلان بيقولوا هنودى فلوس الصدقة لل 8 جهات
> 
> تبقى المؤلفة قلوبهم مش ملغية _________ و لا إيه ؟؟
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]يابنتى الأعلان بيوضح مصارف الزكاة التمانية ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot] الآعلانات اللى زى دى لازم لازم تاخد موافقة من دار الأفتاء الأول لو تعرضت لتفسير أى آية قرآنية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]الأعلان ماقالش أعطوا للمؤلفة قلوبهم ...هو ذكر الاية وأختار أنواع الزكاة حسب تفسير الاية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ما تعرضش خالص للمؤلفة قلوبهم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 يوليو 2013)

الؤلفة قلوبهم هم المسلمون الجدد وما زالت قلوبهم غير مؤمنة
ايمان كامل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *_
> و إذا كان لاغى : هل من الممكن إن أى حد يرجعه ؟؟
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]مش إلغاء ...الأحكام القرآنية ما بتتلغيش 
*​​*[FONT=&quot]لكن " ذِهاب المَحْلْ " وهو يخضع للفقه الأسلامى وسبق شرحتها فوق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هل ممكن يرجع ؟؟!! 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيوة ممكن يرجع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]....لكن بلغة وأسلوب عصرنا الآن ...طيب أزاى ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طالب وافد من أى بلد ولكنه على غير دين ...( مالوش ملة ) ومحتاج مصاريف جامعته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو واحد ( كافر برضه ) محتاج يعمل عملية أو محتاج دواء أو أى شئ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو واحد صينى ضاعت فلوسه ومش لاقى ياكل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نعطيه زكاة دة ؟ 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيوة نعطيه ...طيب لية ؟ مع أنه كافر ومالوش دين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة هيدخل تحت بندين – المؤلفة قلوبهم – أبن السبيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب لية ما يدخلش تحت بند " أبن السبيل " وبس ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قالك : علشان لو واحد طلع وقالكم دة كافر ما تعطهوش حاجة نقوله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعتبره من " المؤلفة قلوبهم " 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:flowers::flowers::flowers:​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مافيش أصرح منى فى المنتدى دة وأنتى عارفة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا كدة دخلنا فى مناقشة أسلاميات ...وعلشان أجاوبك هندخل فى تفاصيل تانية ويتقفل الموضوع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فخلى الموضوع مفتوح علشان اللى عايز يفهم المعانى يفهمها من باب المعرفة والمعلومات فقط [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*طيب إستنى أستأذن من دونا 

و يارب توافق:dntknw:

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أجمع الفقهاء على*​*[FONT=&quot] ((أن هذا الصنف من الأصناف الثمانية قد سقط وانعقد إجماع الصحابة على ذلك في خلافة أبو بكر ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عمر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] قال : هذا شيء يعطيكموه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تأليفاً  لكم فأما اليوم فقد أعز الله تعالى الإسلام وأغنى عنكم فإن ثبتم على الإسلام وإلا فبيننا وبينكم السيف ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب هو قال كدة لية ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه شعر أن الناس دى عايزينها فِردة ...يعنى بلطجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إما ياخدوا فلوس وأرض علشان يسكتوا وإما يعلنوها حرب أو تقليب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حاجة كدة زى ( الأخوان ) النهاردة ...إما ياخدوا الحكم أو يقلبوها دندرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وضحت كدة ؟؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*وضحت جدا​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يوليو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الؤلفة قلوبهم هم المسلمون الجدد وما زالت قلوبهم غير مؤمنة
> ايمان كامل



*عايز تقول لى إنى بأدفع فلوس للمسلمين الجدد ؟؟؟ 
:scenic::scenic::scenic:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عايز تقول لى إنى بأدفع فلوس للمسلمين الجدد ؟؟؟
> :scenic::scenic::scenic:​*


*وأنتى مالك أنتى ومال الزكاة الأسلامية ؟؟
:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وأنتى مالك أنتى ومال الزكاة الأسلامية ؟؟
> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> *​



*عايز تقول لى إن الأورمان و الرسالة بياخدوا صدقة من المسلمين بس ؟؟؟

:2::2::2::2:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عايز تقول لى إن الأورمان و الرسالة بياخدوا صدقة من المسلمين بس ؟؟؟
> 
> :2::2::2::2:*​


*ياستى ما ياخدوا من أى حد 
مافيش مؤلفة قلوبهم دلوقتى زى ما شرحت لك 
يعنى لو فيه شخص محتاج هتعطيه والا هتفتشى عن دينه الأول ؟
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياستى ما ياخدوا من أى حد
> مافيش مؤلفة قلوبهم دلوقتى زى ما شرحت لك
> يعنى لو فيه شخص محتاج هتعطيه والا هتفتشى عن دينه الأول ؟
> *​



*فهمت صدقنى فهمت إن ما فيش مؤلفة قلوبهم

لو شخص محتاج أكيد مش هأسأل عن دينه

بس كنت عايزة أتأكد لا تكون رايحة لحد كدة و لا كدة 

:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:

:t33::t33::t33:

على فكرة بعت رسالة لدونا :new4: عشان نكمل مناقشة فى الاسلاميات
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> * لو شخص محتاج أكيد مش هأسأل عن دينه*​


*الله ينوررر عليييييييييييكى
هو دة مربط الفرس ...سيبك بقى من المؤلفة قلوبهم واللى بيكرهوا بعض
لو فيه شك على جمعية أو غير جمعية ...نبعد أحتياطيا
أكيد هنلاقى جنب مننا شخص محتاج ... يكون أضمن من وجع القلب دة 
:dntknw:
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2013)

*النقاش مُتاح ولكن من فضلكم بدون وضع اى أيات أو احاديث قرأنيه
سلام ونعمه ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> الأول جاوبنى إجابة صريحة جدا
> 
> الناس المؤلفة قلوبهم : دخلوا الاسلام بالفلوس و لا إيه الموقف ؟
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مافيش أصرح منى فى المنتدى دة وأنتى عارفة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا كدة دخلنا فى مناقشة أسلاميات ...وعلشان أجاوبك هندخل فى تفاصيل تانية ويتقفل الموضوع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فخلى الموضوع مفتوح علشان اللى عايز يفهم المعانى يفهمها من باب المعرفة والمعلومات فقط [/FONT]*​[/FONT]






Dona Nabil قال:


> *النقاش مُتاح ولكن من فضلكم بدون وضع اى أيات أو احاديث قرأنيه
> سلام ونعمه ​*



*أهو يلا أخدنا الاذن 

لولولولولى لى لى لى​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 يوليو 2013)

عندي سؤال 
ازاي حتناقشو في الاسلاميات من غير قران وحديث!
هو الاسلام ايه غير عن قران وحديث؟
ما انتي فعلا كتبتي ايه قرانيه وهي اللي بتسالي عنها
وعبود كتب لك ايات اخرى عشان يوضح لك
يعني الموضوع سؤال عن ايه قرانيه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> عندي سؤال
> ازاي حتناقشو في الاسلاميات من غير قران وحديث!
> هو الاسلام ايه غير عن قران وحديث؟
> ما انتي فعلا كتبتي ايه قرانيه وهي اللي بتسالي عنها
> ...



*يعنى هو لازم تقولى بسم الله الرحيم - قال تعالى __________ صدق الله العظيم

ما أنا كتبت الآية و لا مين حس و لا مين درى

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *النقاش مُتاح ولكن من فضلكم بدون وضع اى أيات أو احاديث قرأنيه
> سلام ونعمه ​*


*شكرا يا أستاذة ...لكن مستحيل مناقشة أسلاميات بدون قرآن وسُنة *
*أيرينى كانت عايزة تعرف معنى المؤلفة قلوبهم وأتشرحت خلاص*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أهو يلا أخدنا الاذن
> لولولولولى لى لى لى​*


*يُغلق
:99:
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 يوليو 2013)

> يعنى هو لازم تقولى بسم الله الرحيم - قال تعالى __________ صدق الله العظيم



وهو ده بس القران؟ والقران مايبقاش قران الا بصيغه دي؟
نفس شئ يا ايرييني



> الناس المؤلفة قلوبهم : دخلوا الاسلام بالفلوس و لا إيه الموقف ؟


 ممكن ياخذو الفلوس من غير ما يسلمو من الاساس ده حقهم وبيبقو يا غير مسلم ما بياذيش المسلم او غير مسلم لكن قادر ياذي المسلمين انما ممكن تشتري ذمته بفلوس ويكف اذاه عن البشر 
والمؤلفه كمان المسلم اللي دخل الاسلام ولسه قلبه متعلق بماديات يعني عايز مزرعته الفلانيه مثلها لكن اذا اعطي فلوس ممكن يبقى على دينه ومحدش يغريه بفلوس او مال
وعلى فكره الايه دي مدنيه ونزلت قبل وفاة الرسول بسنه  يعني جاء ذكرهم في القرأن بعد ما كثر المسلمين وانتشر الاسلام
ومثل ماقالك عبود عمر الغى حكم العمل بها في عهد ابو بكر لما حاولو ياخذوها حق وبالعافيه هنا تغير معناها.. وماسمعتش ان حد من مؤلفه حارب المسلمين يوما


----------



## soso a (29 يوليو 2013)

وليه بس وجع القلب ده كله يا بنتى 

بجد تعبتلك وتعب لدماغك 

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بايبل333 (29 يوليو 2013)

أخت أيرينى  هل أنت لم حضرتك بيقولكِ حاجة لله فى الطريق بتسالية انت ديانتك اى .؟
طبعاً لا 
بس موضوع المؤلفة قلوبهم انا لسة سمعت الاعلان حالاً ودخلت المنتدى واتفاجئت بالكلمتين 
على العموم مفيش ضرر فى الموضوع نهائى جداً


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يُغلق
> :99:
> *​











*إن شاء الله لما يتفتح القسم الاسلامى :cry2:هيبقى فيه حوار تانى

فكرك يعنى إنى هأسكت ؟؟






*


​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وهو ده بس القران؟ والقران مايبقاش قران الا بصيغه دي؟
> نفس شئ يا ايرييني




*
يا هيفاء ما أنا كتبت الآية أهو فى الأول 
و على الوش فى أول الموضوع
حد فيهم قال حاجة ؟؟؟؟؟
باين عليهم مش عارفين إن دا قرآن





*


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ممكن ياخذو الفلوس من غير ما يسلمو من الاساس ده حقهم وبيبقو يا غير مسلم ما بياذيش المسلم او غير مسلم لكن قادر ياذي المسلمين انما ممكن تشتري ذمته بفلوس ويكف اذاه عن البشر


*تقصدى البشر اللى هم المسلمين ؟؟؟*



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> والمؤلفه كمان المسلم اللي دخل الاسلام ولسه قلبه متعلق بماديات يعني عايز مزرعته الفلانيه مثلها لكن اذا اعطي فلوس ممكن يبقى على دينه ومحدش يغريه بفلوس او مال
> وعلى فكره الايه دي مدنيه ونزلت قبل وفاة الرسول بسنه  يعني جاء ذكرهم في القرأن بعد ما كثر المسلمين وانتشر الاسلام
> ومثل ماقالك عبود عمر الغى حكم العمل بها في عهد ابو بكر لما حاولو ياخذوها حق وبالعافيه هنا تغير معناها.. وماسمعتش ان حد من مؤلفه حارب المسلمين يوما



*طبعا يحاربوهم ليه يعنى 

مش واخدين حقهم تالت و متلت


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> وليه بس وجع القلب ده كله يا بنتى
> 
> بجد تعبتلك وتعب لدماغك
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه​


*





عندك حق أهو أنا دماغى عاملة زى كدة :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




طول عمرى دماغى بتحود عن الهدف هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعنى مثلا قصة السقوط و الخطية

لما حكاها ليا بابا و أنا صغيرة 

كان تعليقى لبابا : هو ليه ربنا خلق الشجرة؟؟ دا إيه الغتاتة ديه هههههههههههههههههههههههه

و لما إتحكت ليا قصة إن راحيل وافقت إن جوزها يبيت مع أختها بدلها ___ بالزرع

على طول كان تعليقى : و هو إيه مالهوش رأى ؟؟ الرأى رأى الحريم و لا إيه ؟؟

و لا لما إتحكت ليا قصة يوسف الصديق و زوجة فوطيفار

ديه بأة كانت حكاية فى البيت ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قعدت أقول لبابا : إشمعنى بصت ليوسف 

قال لى : كان شكله حلو

قولت له : هم المصريين وحشيين ؟؟؟

قال لى : يا ستى كان شعره أصفر و عينيه خضراء

قولت له : و ماله أبو شعر أسود و عيون كحيلة

كان يوم 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و غيره و غيره


:yahoo:



​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 يوليو 2013)

*دونا بتتفرج على التعليقات 



*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 يوليو 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> أخت أيرينى  هل أنت لم حضرتك بيقولكِ حاجة لله فى الطريق بتسالية انت ديانتك اى .؟
> طبعاً لا


*
طبعا طبعا ما يفرقش عندى ديانة الشخص المسكين الفقير الغلبان

لكن يفرق عندى أوى إذا أعطيت حد فلوس (حتى و لو غلبان) عشان أشترى ذمته

لا أحب الاشترك فى هذا العمل أبدا

تخيل كدة إنك بتعطى فلوس عشان تشارك فى إعتصام رابعة

أو بتعطى فلوس لواحد مسلم عشان يغوى واحدة مسيحية و تترك إيمانها 

تخيل و تخيل و تخيل

أظن إن الهدف من الموضوع وصل





*


----------



## soso a (30 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:a82::a82::a82:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ربنا يعينك على دمااااااغك 

كده وحش على صحتك على فكره


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> :a82::a82::a82:
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...


*


المهم إن الهدف من الموضوع وصل






صح ؟ 






*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (31 يوليو 2013)

> تقصدى البشر اللى هم المسلمين ؟؟؟


على حسب علمي بشر
واذا حبيتي كمان كانت في قبائل غير مسلمه داخله في حماية المسلمين هم كمان بشر 
ده توضيح فقط انما انا كنت بكتب باسلوبي ومافكرتش كتير في الكلمه كل الناس عندي بشر


> طبعا يحاربوهم ليه يعنى





> مش واخدين حقهم تالت و متلت


اقصد بعد ما تم الغاء نصيبهم مافيش حد منهم تجرا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ممكن ياخذو الفلوس من غير ما يسلمو من الاساس ده حقهم وبيبقو يا غير مسلم ما بياذيش المسلم او غير مسلم لكن قادر ياذي المسلمين انما ممكن تشتري ذمته بفلوس ويكف اذاه عن البشر


*تقصدى البشر اللى هم المسلمين ؟؟؟*




هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> على حسب علمي بشر



*يبدو إنك فهمتى سؤالى غلط

إنتى بتقولى يكفوا أذاهم عن البشر

و أنا كان سؤالى : تقصدى البشر اللى هم المسلمين 

و قصدى هل تقصدى إنهم يكفوا أذاهم عن كل البشر ( المسيحيين - الوثنيين - البوذيين - المسلمين  ____ الخ ) و لا عن المسلمين بس ؟؟؟؟؟

لو كان قصدك المسلمين فقط ____ يبقى تركزى فى كتاباتك عليهم 

يبقى تقولى : يكفوا أذاهم عن المسلمين 

هو دا كل قصدى __ لا أكثر و لا أقل *


----------



## بايبل333 (31 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> طبعا طبعا ما يفرقش عندى ديانة الشخص المسكين الفقير الغلبان
> 
> لكن يفرق عندى أوى إذا أعطيت حد فلوس (حتى و لو غلبان) عشان أشترى ذمته
> ...





خلى بالكِ انا بقى مش بتفرق معاى الديانة نهائى 
كل ما اشوف اى شحات افتكر فليم المتسول 
غير انى بخيل جداً 
على العموم ياستى شكلك كدة فلوسك كثيرة جداً انا مش بحسد انا بنُق فقط 
روحى الكنيسة وقولى لهم هل الامر يليق 
واى تخيل تخيل ........
حد مودى البلد فى داهية غير التخيلات :kap:


----------

